# Yo Hat80.........



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

gotta friend looking for a HO ride.........she knows how to work a rod 

You still takin' them Viagra's? 


When you headin' south?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hat......ain't that your "ex" ya tried to pawn off on me?....the R


----------

